# Cyp. Philipp



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 25, 2012)

That is sweet!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 25, 2012)

Lovely color on this clone. Nice!


----------



## newbud (Jun 25, 2012)

Clone? of what?


----------



## John M (Jun 26, 2012)

That is absolutely spectacular! I love the way the subject flower is very sharply in focus; but, the background is blurred. Very nice effect!

newbud; In orchids, it's confusing the way we use the word "clone". On one hand, a clone can be only one plant among thousands of genetically identical plants that were assexually created in a laboratory, through the cloning process. Or, a clone can be a genetically unique single plant. The latter definition is the one that was used here. So, virtually any genetically unique individual plant, such as all plants grown from seed, are single clones. They were not "cloned"; but, they are a clone. Think of them as the "ground zero" clone for their particular and unique set of genes, from which there is a potential to assexually reproduce it and create many more clones with identical genetics. I know, it sounds screwy; but, that's how we use the terminology. Eventually, you get used to it.


----------



## Dido (Jun 26, 2012)

I love this one really, love it when they only have light spots on the puch, one of the best Ivee seen so far and a great pic


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2012)

newbud said:


> Clone? of what?



clone meaning "cultivar" or this select/individual bloom/plant of the named hybrid.


----------



## tenman (Jun 26, 2012)

Really good color!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes, very good color. Has anyone tried growing these in zone 7? It seems that the red/purple colors are bleached relative to those who grow cyps up north (though so far I've observed this in my Ulla Silkens and Gisella; but with Kentuckiensis, Philip may be more heat tolerant?).


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 26, 2012)

:smitten: Sweet!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 27, 2012)

NYEric said:


> clone meaning "cultivar" or this select/individual bloom/plant of the named hybrid.



It took me awhile to figure out that this is what "clone" meant in situations like this. I personally prefer the word "cultivar" -- less confusing and very specific.


----------



## John M (Jun 29, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> It took me awhile to figure out that this is what "clone" meant in situations like this. I personally prefer the word "cultivar" -- less confusing and very specific.



"Cultivar" is short for "cultivated variety"; but, you're not referring to a variety, you're referring to an individual plant. So, to me it's just as inacurrate/confusing as "clone".


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 29, 2012)

Wonderful looking cyp!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2012)

John M said:


> "Cultivar" is short for "cultivated variety"; but, you're not referring to a variety, you're referring to an individual plant. So, to me it's just as inacurrate/confusing as "clone".


So what is the solution?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 29, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> So what is the solution?



A clonivar?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> A clonivar?



:rollhappy:
But that would make confusion X 2!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 1, 2012)

Fantastic photo


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jul 1, 2012)

hello friends,
this is what my buddy from the *RHS Registration Office* wrote, when I asked, 
how to name correctly a special selected plant 
with the small villages name (Frohnau), where I live:

_Hello,
Thank you for your e-mail.

To name a clone you would use a cultivar name like this: 
Cypripedium Gisela ‘Frohnau’

A cultivar name is written with an initial capital letter, not in italics, 
and in single inverted commas. 
It must not (but can) contain the word variety, or hybrid. 

To validate the name it must be published with a description, 
for example like this: petals pure white, pouch deep red. 

I can publish cultivar names for you if you wish.

Best regards
J.S. 
_

I think its very clear now :clap:

cheers


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 1, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> this is what my buddy from the *RHS Registration Office* wrote, when I asked



You believe those guys Dieter! :rollhappy:

Well, that is certainly the way I write a "clonal" name or "cultivar" name when I write them (though I didn't know about not italicizing the clonal name). The issue here is how to refer to them - as cultivars, clones, or maybe just "the one I really like".


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> You believe those guys Dieter! :rollhappy:
> 
> Well, that is certainly the way I write a "clonal" name or "cultivar" name when I write them (though I didn't know about not italicizing the clonal name). The issue here is how to refer to them - as cultivars, clones, or maybe just "the one I really like".



 How about "Mine"?


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jul 2, 2012)

hey, WHAT is your problem?

in fact the RHS is the 'institution'
so, the solution is to write your "favourite plant" like this:

Cypripedium 'My Favourite' 

otherwise, just forget it.................. 

same as nobody is interested how you call your honey, 
so nobody worldwide is interested in your favourite Cyp :rollhappy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 2, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> hey, WHAT is your problem?
> 
> in fact the RHS is the 'institution'



And we gots to have our institutions!

I'm gonna call mine 'My Very Favoritest Slipper'


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jul 2, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> ..........I'm gonna call mine 'My Very Favoritest Slipper'



hey , 
thats a real funny name for your sweethart, Tom, :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------

